# Rapfenverwertung



## Heinzer (21. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute!

Habe gestern 2 schöne Rapfen gefangen (65 & 63 cm) die leider so unglücklich den Hken geschluckt hatten das ich sie mitnehmen mußte. Da die ja voller Gräten sein sollen wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr die verwertet. Habe leider keinen Fleischwolf so das Frikadellen machen wohl ausfällt. Bin dankbar für Anregungen


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rapfenverwertung*

Schnell in den Haushaltswarengeschäft rennen, und einen Fleischwolf kaufen gehen, kostet nur 10€ so ein Ding. Ansonsten filetieren und in Essig einlegen, Rezepte zum einlegen gibt es im Internet genug.

http://www.amazon.de/Fleischwolf-Eisengu%C3%9F-Geb%C3%A4ckaufsatz-Zerkleinerer-Handkurbel/dp/B007WT2EK6/ref=sr_1_20?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1342863255&sr=1-20


----------



## Jens08/15 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rapfenverwertung*

Hab zwar noch keinen Rapfen verwertet aber würde es genauso machen wie mit allen anderen Grätenreichen fischen..Frikadellen oder halt einlegen. Such doch einfach mal hier im Forum bzw auf div. Kochseiten nach Rezepten denke da wirste schnell fündig.

Ansonsten hinsetzen und Gräten raussuchen :q:q:q


----------



## reticulatus (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rapfenverwertung*

Hi Leute,

mit ein wenig Vorbehandlung läßt sich jeder Fisch sinnvol verwerten.

GEBACKEN IM BIERTEIG

Grätenreiche Friedfische filetiere ich nach dem Schuppen und schneide dann von der Fleischseite in Richtung Haut alle paar Millimeter ein, so werden die Gräten zerstört und stören hinterher nicht mehr beim Essen.
Anschließend wird mit Zitronen- oder Limettensaft beträufelt, kurz ziehen lassen und anschließend pfeffern und salzen.
Das Filetstück, größere werden portioniert, durch einen Bierteig gezogen und schwimmend im Fett ausgebacken, dazu grünen Salat und natürlich Remouladensoße und Kartoffelsalat.

So werden bei mir Alande, Aitel, Barben, Brachsen, Karauschen, Nasen und andere große Friedfische zubereitet.

Ein anderes gutes Rezept, was ich gerne auf Vorrat mache sind Frikadellen oder Friedfischklopse"Königsberger Art", dazu ist allerdings ein Fleischwolf nötig, dies gilt auch für gebrühte oder rohe Fischwürste.
Hinterher kann man diese natürlich einfrieren und hat so immer ein gutes Ausgangsprodukt für viele leckere Gerichte.

Ebenso werden sie auch mal geräuchert oder als Steckerlfisch zubereitet.


Bei Interesse werde ich selbstverständlich meine Rezepte zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## 42er barsch (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rapfenverwertung*

hi,

rapfen dieser grösse eignen sich hervorragend zum räuchern.

ich habe zuletzt einen 65er im TRO geräuchert, welcher selbst eingefleischte weifischverächter zum schwärmen brachte.

ich filetiere aber alle grossen weisfische bevor ich diese räuchere, quasi ohne kopf halbieren, rippengräten bleiben am filet damit diese besser zusamenhalten und die bauchlapen nicht unnötig weggeschnitten werden.

das du keinen fleischwolf hast würde ich an deiner stelle schnellstens ändern, denn auch aus brassen oder anderen weisfischen lassen sich prima frikadellen und ähniches zaubern.

gruss


----------

